# Check List wanted



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Motorhoming people,

I am putting together a list of things I need to pick up when we pick up our new Bessie. So far I have:

Gas Bottles/Continental connectors (fixed regulator in new Bessie). 
Electric Hookup _what length?_
Levelling chocks
Fresh water (food grade) hose _what length?_
Fresh water wheelie puller
Waste water wheelie puller
Polarity/electric plug checker thingy
Smoke alarm
Gas alarm _what model/what does yours detect/how does it work?_

Anything else you think I might need for the maiden flight? Thanks buddies in antisipation. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Jeffus, there is a mh checklist on this page http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-4.html that you may be able to adapt for your requirements


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*How does that work*



nukeadmin said:


> Hi Jeffus, there is a mh checklist on this page http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-4.html that you may be able to adapt for your requirements


Cheers Dave, I clicked on your link. Not very intuative. How does it work. I am NOT using Windows or XP (thank God) I've got a proper computer, it's an Apple Mac, so don't think the data base is compatable. Jeffus. 8)

EDIT Dave I downloaded "checklists" eventually . . just as I thought . . it was all in computer language, gobbledegook. Cheers anyway. I still need some information guys.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jeffus,

A few things for your list..

Buy a collapsible type of water hose, folds neatly onto a drum and takes up less space, we've got one, haven't got a clue how long it is but wouldn't be without it.

Some form of spirit level to make it easy to level up on site, i attached mine into the glovebox so its out of site when not being used.

You say 'fresh and waste water wheelie pullers' would think these are unneccesary as you can drive to and from the facilities to fill up and empty, so these would just take up too much space.(assuming you've got onboard tanks of course).

can't think of anything else at the moment,

pete.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> You say 'fresh and waste water wheelie pullers' would think these are unneccesary as you can drive to and from the facilities to fill up and empty, so these would just take up too much space.(assuming you've got onboard tanks of course).


Peejay thanks, forgot about the spirit level. The reason for the wheelie pullers according to the letters pages (in mags) is because sometimes (they say) you can't always get to fill and empty points and if you are on site any length of time (remembering we are going Full Timing) is so you don't have to move the van just to fill or empty her. Thanks again. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

I thought they had to fit a smoke alarm as standard now?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Oh yea, just remembered,

an adaptor for your electric cable to fit the continental 2 pin plugs. and possibly another wired the other way for reversed polarity.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Jeffus
Electric hook up cables should be no more than 25mts. This is the max. according to IEE Regs. However, on some continental sites you need more but the sites will often lend you an extension.
Water "roll flat" cassette hoses are usually 20 or 25mts. get the longer as it will come in useful when wildcamping. Buy from a caravan/motorhome accessory shop and check it's made from "food grade" plastic ( normal garden type hoses are not).
Spare set of vehicle lamps, red breakdown triangle and first aid kit are mandatory in most EU countries, Spain requires a "high viz" vest or jacket if you stop and get out on the road. (see previous posts)
Fire blanket and fire extinguisher, water purifing tablets, leveling blocks, anti slip wheel mats (for getting out of muddy fields.)

The list is endless and not everything is needed on every trip and I'm sure some of us take too much, myself included, but I work on sods law..If it can happen it will.. 

Happy motorhoming ... 

PS. I use a proper computer too  see previous discussions 8O


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I discovered that there are two types of "roll flat" water hosepipe.

The first looks like two flat pieces joined at the edges, like a fire hose, and rolls absolutely flat, allowing no water to pass when rolled up.

The second is four tiny tubes joined side-by-side in a row, that then rolls much flatter than an ordinary hose. The difference is that, although a little larger than the first type, it permits water to flow despite being rolled.

I used the first type but it was an absolute pain to have to unroll the full 20m length in order to use the hose. A chum has given me the second type, which I am about to roadtest, but not having to unroll the whole thing means it's already a clear winner.

Something to think about?

Barry


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*Roll Flat Hose*

First I've heard of that one!

After roadtesting, please post a report on how it performs - with possibly the name of a supplier, it would make waterfills a lot simpler if it doesn't have to be unwound fully for use.

RobMD


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

> Buy from a caravan/motorhome accessory shop and check it's made from "food grade" plastic ( normal garden type hoses are not).


for the length of time the water is actually in the hose when filling - is this really necesary!! :? 8O


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Will do, Rob.

I'm seeing my chum tomorrow, as it happens. I'll question him about it then.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

arthur1 said:


> > Buy from a caravan/motorhome accessory shop and check it's made from "food grade" plastic ( normal garden type hoses are not).
> 
> 
> for the length of time the water is actually in the hose when filling - is this really necesary!! :? 8O


Good question, I'm not a chemist or food technologist but if it wasn't an issue why would they make them and advise not to use non food grade materials ? 
Why take a chance ..the proper hose is no more expensive.

Jim


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peejay said:


> Jeffus,
> 
> A few things for your list..
> 
> ...


Agree with pete but I would go for a plastic retangular bucket, this has many uses not least carting away waste when you don't want to move. It stores easier than a round one and you can keep things in it so really takes up no space and weight at all. I would also carry at least one collapsable water carrier for toping up the fresh water tanks. I prefer two, easier to carry one in each hand and less trips to the tap. You may also need a funnel for tipping water into your tank. I have one with a flexible spout which I hold in place with a couple of suction caps attached to a piece of elastic. Leaves your hands free for tipping in water. Two water containers when full can also be used as weights to hold down your wind out awning when you cannot peg it down.

peedee


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

scotjimland said:


> Hi Jeffus
> Electric hook up cables should be no more than 25mts. This is the max. according to IEE Regs. However, on some continental sites you need more but the sites will often lend you an extension.
> Water "roll flat" cassette hoses are usually 20 or 25mts. get the longer as it will come in useful when wildcamping. Buy from a caravan/motorhome accessory shop and check it's made from "food grade" plastic ( normal garden type hoses are not).
> Spare set of vehicle lamps, red breakdown triangle and first aid kit are mandatory in most EU countries, Spain requires a "high viz" vest or jacket if you stop and get out on the road. (see previous posts)
> ...


Hi scotjimland, I'm in love with you . . . I want your babies :lol: That's just the type info I'm after, remember I'm a newbie *AND* you have a proper computer, you are surely one of the blessed intelligent ones . . . keep the faith good buddie. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

For fresh water filling when you can't reach with a hose (or can't be bothered to unravel it), try one of those large cheap plastic watering cans. The continentals use them more than anything else and they have a lot of experience of motorhoming.
They are light weight, only a few quid and the spout fits nicely into the water filler and fills in seconds with no wastage or messing about with funnels, etc. They usually have a nice fat handle to make carrying more comfortable than a water carrier. I find it quicker than messing about with hoses if you top up regularly.
I have filled up from many places - public springs etc on the continent with maximum convenience when a hose wouldn't have done the job. Try it - it sounds daft but it works well.

Steve


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Water carriers*

Thanks for your tip Steve, doesn't sound daft to me at all. Good sound sense. What volume of water do they take? Reason I ask is if they are too big (and it sounds as if they aren't) they would be too heavy to carry, hense the wheelie solution, they hold 25 lts. Cheers. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Just buy the size that you want. None of them are too heavy or else folks wouldn't use them to water their plants.
With general domestic use (2 showers, washing up etc but not drinking) I use about 2 cansfull a day. I've usually done the job in the time it would take me to get the hose out and connected up.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Qutoe;


> Spain requires a "high viz" vest or jacket if you stop and get out on the road. (see previous posts)


It's also a legal rquiremeent in Italy now.

As for food grade hose, we bought a 'hozelock' layflay hose first for the van, it imparted a funny plastic taste to the water so its now been banished to the garden. We then got a proper food grade one from CAK Tanks. Another thing we've done is to discard the drum that its held in, i just rool it up by hand and put it in a small cloth bag along with a selection of adaptors, takes up a lot less space.

Another handy item for hotter climes is a solar shower, nothing better than coming out of the sea and rinsing down outside the van under fresh hot water, also saves using too much water supply from the van.

pete.


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

I've just purchased one of those flat hoses that doesn't need unrolling. Bought it through Daily Mail special offers a couple of weeks ago (their offers last for quite some time). Off the top of my head, I think it's 15 metres, it's really light and cost about £20 but I did have to buy some extra connectors (just standard ones) to make it compatible with everything else. Ideal for the 'van.
Chris


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Crissy I havent seen the add myself but I hope its food grade! or the taste may be a little 'orrible not to mention probably not very good for you.

A


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, Crissy, but I looked here

http://www.mailshop.co.uk/

but can't find it.

Is there a name on it (or can you remember the make), so that it could be ordered elsewhere?

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi everyone,
I looked at these "flat hoses"

http://www.scottsofstow.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?language=en-GB&product=71381&catName=Lawn

Problem is they hold the water so weigh heavy.

George


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Well done, George!

It's garden hose, but might do the job. And you're right about the extra weight of course - but not having to unravel yards and yards of hose . . .


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*Flat Hose.*

These Flat hoses hold promise. The only water retained would be in the section remaining on the reel, so maybe not too heavy after all. What is the flow rate like though, are the tubes it's made up of large enough to fill a tank in reasonable time, or is it more of a trickle?

RobMD


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Don't worry, Apasher, we don't use the water from the tank for drinking or cooking.
Barry, Sue, I bought the hose (which looks exactly like the one in the website George sent) through Daily Mail Readers' Offers. I couldn't see it in the MailShop either so I called them. Apparently not all the Readers' Offers go in the MailShop but you can call 0208 540 9696 and order it still. £19.95 - Flat hose reel. If you don't like it you can return it.
Chris


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, Crissy.

Went to order it, they've sold out, new stock will be in week commencing 12th July, but at least we know where to get one!

Many thanks again.

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Re: Flat Hose.*



RobMD said:


> These Flat hoses hold promise. The only water retained would be in the section remaining on the reel, so maybe not too heavy after all
> RobMD


This would defeat the purpose of only having to roll out a small amount..

I use a short hose of about 5mts for close supplies. 
A CL I was on recently needed nearly 30mts of hose to reach the tap so I now carry a joint in order to use both if required.

Another issue is that the trapped water could retain the taint of the hose and also give bacteria a chance to breed before your next fill.

In order to prevent contamination from the tap I use a spray bottle with dilute bleach to clean the tap before using. How often have you seen pet owners letting thier dogs drink from a running tap, kids playing and adults washing dirty dishes under a fresh water supply :?

Doesn't bear thinking about 8O

Jim


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Jeffus,

Do not forget different styles of hose/tap connectors. There is no standard on the continent. You will definately need the non screw type that fits everything and has a tightening screw. I carry both a short and long length hose and a 20 litre jerry can of water in case of emergencies.

And a compass!!

happy trails

Barry


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Nice one Barry*



musicbus said:


> Jeffus,
> 
> Do not forget different styles of hose/tap connectors. There is no standard on the continent. You will definately need the non screw type that fits everything and has a tightening screw. I carry both a short and long length hose and a 20 litre jerry can of water in case of emergencies.
> 
> ...


Triffik Bassa just the type of things I wanted to know. I'm having Sat nav system installed so maybe the compass ain't compulsory???? How come "musicbus"? Is it serious (music) if so what kind? Best R's, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

jeffus

you sound like you are having ball. It seems like there so much to learn and or remember. After a year of researching vans ( and trying not to get to confused) and all that goes on I left OZ and bought my Hymer early last year and took off. It was undoubtably one of the best decisions I ever made.

I wish I had found this site back then beacuse it provides so much help and insight. 

Musicbus comes from my business back in Australia where I commissioned double deck greyhound bus with sleeping for 12 full kitchen mobile satellite and a leopard skin lounge area that seated 12.

It was the production home for a tv channel which took live TV and live music to every part of Australia. It has now done more than 200 shows and 65,000 miles in just over two years.

You can see how I just might like to be on the road.

enjoy!!

barry


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Brilliant*

Barry, that's brilliant. Yes I am having a ball . . . now I've found this site. What a lot of knowledgeable people and so happy to pass it on. As you know we pick up a new Bessacarr in Sept and as soon as the house is sold we are off Full timing in Europe looking for our ideal cottage in some sleepy French village with the motorhome for long, long holidays. Yes, your'e right so much to learn. Sounds like your business in Oz was great fun. The reason for asking about music is that I love music, so much so that the Sat nav system I have ordered comes equiped with a entertainment centre built in. Additional bits can be added I have ordered a DABs radio tuner so I can listen to music in Europe in quality. Best R's Baz, and thanks for your good wishes. They are recipricated in full from me and the boss. Jeffus. 8)


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Jeffus,

Check out Cote du Rhone area especially around Carpentras, Ilse sur la Sorgue, Pernes Le Fontaine and the small villages around there. Avignon is just down the road. Lots of amazing hillsdie villages. We were there in October and November last year - it was simply stunning as autumn descended on the ventoux. I intend to go back next year when the Tour De France does the mountain sections thru Mt ventoux. 

carpentras is also the home of Passion France which if you have caught up with is well worth the membership. You stay on vineyards and farmers properties for free for joining fee. There are over 600 particpating vineyards.

If you like a a wine or two its brilliant and a great compliment to wild camping.

Barry


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Mornin' Bazza, thanks for the above info on the Cotes du Rhone area. We know France very well, we have been avid visitors (on big touring bikes) for nigh on fourty years now and know the area of which you speak. Sure like to go back there and look this time for a home. It will seem funny touring France with this in mind as we have always been on hols before. Different perspective . . . Best R's, Jeffus. 8)

PS just seen the petrol update on the TV this morning. I hope they (Blair and his cronies) don't ground our motorhomes (no petrol) _before_ we get across there ?????


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

crissy said:


> Don't worry, Apasher, we don't use the water from the tank for drinking or cooking.
> Barry, Sue, I bought the hose (which looks exactly like the one in the website George sent) through Daily Mail Readers' Offers. I couldn't see it in the MailShop either so I called them. Apparently not all the Readers' Offers go in the MailShop but you can call 0208 540 9696 and order it still. £19.95 - Flat hose reel. If you don't like it you can return it.
> Chris


Hi Chrissy

Is it food grade please

Motorhomer


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

If your going to buy a collapsable hose you can get a 15m one for £25 from any campervan shop which is food grade or for £30 you can get the 20m one which we bought. It is exellelent and reals up quite easily. Being food grade you can use it for anything.

May I recommend the 'Clwyd Caravan' Shop on Ruabon road near Plas Madoc half way between Wrexham and LLangollen. we got our hose from there and was cheaper than Spinney or Harringtons. BTW anyone noticed that Harringtons are now selling US RVs?


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

B&Q are now selling a yellow non kink hose that does not contain Poly something and carb something else.

Those flat hoses are hell to kink and can be a pain to roll-up

If you are planning to put up the awning etc then we have started to put the Waste Hog under the van although we do have on board waste tanks this saves us moving the van to waste points etc.

B


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*On the subject of hoses, buy a long one and cut it into two, one short and one long. Then when you are near a tap just get out the short one. You can join then together with a HOZELOK connector to get the full length!*


----------

